# Awesome online library!



## theroots (Jul 29, 2013)

Hugel selection of pamphlets, articles and ebooks on a wide range of topics. Great for homesteaders. Nearly all are free. Jubilee101.com


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Interesting -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

What a great site! Check it out folks. I downloaded some books on soils. Got some very timely info. Thanks for sharing. For those who haven't checked it out, all of the books are homesteading, farming, self reliant related. At least near as I can tell, I'm pretty drunk already!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for posting.

SC


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks great! Thanks!


----------



## idlehands211 (Oct 20, 2013)

Truly a comprehensive wealth of information.


----------

